# The Pudden makes culinary history !!



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Mama so proud. :

The Pudden has gone where no dog has been before: she made it onto the menu of a Korean restaurant and lived to tell the tale:

Mama likes to eat lunch at this great little Sushi place run by very nice Korean people. They are great dog lovers and fans of the Pudden and have named Mama's favorite sushi roll in her honor.

If you ever arrive in Nome, Alaska, make sure to go to Husky's and order the *Pudden Roll*!
* :wavey: :wavey::wavey:

* does not contain dog meat


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha I love it! You had me worried for a minute there!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

All Right!!!!!!!!!
Now on to conquer a burger joint!!!!!
(or at least a steakhouse or two)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That's so cool! Way to go Pudden! Next, you'll have a restaurant named after you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That is so awesome!!!!!!!! That roll looks delicious too. Please thank the restaurant owners from me and Cocasse.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How cool is that. Has Pudden gotten a chance to try the dish named in her honor?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pudden you are to cool...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pudden--you sure do live the life!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG, i was wondering if i should read this, real glad it was not what i thought at first.


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

haha, very cool! 

I was worried for a second too..but I was sure you'd never let them do anything to Pudden!  And by the restaurant's name I can tell they like dogs


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

ONLY you and the Pudden could pull that off!!!

** does not contain dog meat *

I hope that's not on the menu...
 
Congratulations Pudden!!!!

Pete


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations Pudden!!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I think that is the coolest! I think Pudden should be congratulated on the honor.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Pudden!!!! That is too cool. It looks good too.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

That's so cool. She's famous.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,its way better then cool!!!!Its supercool!!!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a celebrity! That's such an awesome thing to do and to see... even makes ME proud, and I'm not even her mama.

Way to go Pudden for sneaking into the hearts of everybody!


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

pudden...local celebrity!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Yum, yum, yum and congrats!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Pudden! Now I want some sushi!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Pudden is just wayyyy too cool! I love it!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats Pudden! Maybe you should get a cut of the sales!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

PUDDEN, is there anything you can't do? 
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so glad for the figurative honor.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome!!!! Congrats to Pudden!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

All I can think is that I'm suprised it took Pudden so long? Must have been playing it cool cause that Pudden is an advertiser's gem!

I love Pudden stories and pictures. Please keep them coming!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We have a new radio station around here and the night DJ's name is Pudden. =)


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Way Cool Pudden! Boy that looks really Great! Can you ship some to Maine for a taste test? Pudden n Pudden Mamma Approved...that's good enough for me!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

How Cool Is Pudden. I love it!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> We have a new radio station around here and the night DJ's name is Pudden. =)


so that's what the child has been doing late at night ! 

Thanks y'all - I'm sitting here at Husky's eatin' my Pudden roll and the cook slipped me a lil' something to take to the Pud, who is waiting in the car...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That's so cool... and a little morbid, LOL. Way to go Pudden!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks deeeliscious! I have a friend that spends every summer about 20 miles outside of Nome at a prospecting camp - but he is such a food weenie that I know that he'd blanch at the mere thought of the Pudden Roll. His loss!

Hmmm...Nome? I would have guessed that you were much closer to the Fairbanks/NP area due to your earlier mention of Chena Lakes (I have a very close friend in Goldstream Valley).


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

BearValley said:


> That looks deeeliscious! I have a friend that spends every summer about 20 miles outside of Nome at a prospecting camp - but he is such a food weenie that I know that he'd blanch at the mere thought of the Pudden Roll. His loss!
> 
> Hmmm...Nome? I would have guessed that you were much closer to the Fairbanks/NP area due to your earlier mention of Chena Lakes (I have a very close friend in Goldstream Valley).


the Pud and I live in Nome, but we often travel to Fairbanks and play with our old friends there. Mama went to grad school in Fairbanks before she got a respectable job....


----------

